# 2017 Nissan GT-R Track Edition to Hit US Market in Late Summer



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan will pull the sheet from the North American-spec GT-R in two weeks time at the 2017 New York Auto Show. *
> 
> The Track Edition is the third vehicle in the GT-R’s lineup, with Nissan saying that it is meant to strike a balance between a touring car and a race car. It sits above the GT-R Premium in the car’s trim hierarchy, but below the GT-R NISMO, a car which the Track Edition borrows many of its tricks from.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Nissan GT-R Track Edition to Hit US Market in Late Summer at AutoGuide.com.


----------

